# sentra gxe gauge swap



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

does anyone know if i can swap my 96 sentra gxe (non-tach)gauge cluster with any other indiglo cluster from another or same year or can i get the kit for the same year with tach and install everything except of course the tach? any help is greatly appreciated. thanks.


----------



## greensentra (May 22, 2002)

Yes u can, I swaped mine for a 200sx and it works great, after u get one buy the indiglo gauges. If u need more info ask 1997 sentragxe he was the one that helped me change mine over the net. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Ok, this is what i have, i have an automatic car, with gauge clusters for fuel, speed, and temperature, i wanted to go indiglo, but i have not found any kits for my particular car, so what i wanted to do, was get the kit from the 200sx from the same year(1996), with the tach. and intsall it on my sentra, everything looks the same, but i dont know if it is the same, and or if will the connections fit...thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If you want an indiglo guage without the tach go to this site:

http://www.procarparts.com/store/displaydetails.cfm?pid=NIS-SENT-9599WO-RIG

They have them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

Could anyone point ME in the right direction for how to install a guage cluster w/ tach in my 98 sentra GXE? I'd like it to look stock, so i dont want just an aftermarket tach.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

*If you want an indiglo guage without the tach go to this site:*

yeah, but thats the euro, mine has the fuel in the left, speedometer in the middle and temp. on the right... thanks for trying tho


----------



## PHILLY-KID (Jun 28, 2002)

Has anybody have the euro gauges for the 97 GXE. I think they will fit and I want to know before I buy them. I already installed white overlays so I want to know if the procarpart gauges replace the stock plates that have the #'s on them.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have the info you need. check my Signature. the file will help you out with the wires. all you have to do is take out the old cluster and switch the wires around to the new diagram. The indiglo's have to be installed afterward and try to find some that don't require you to remove your needles.


----------



## HCS200sx97 (Jul 8, 2002)

Does the steering wheel have to be removed to change out the guage pod?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no, just move it to the lowest position and there should be 2 screws at the top of the gauge border.


----------

